# What Brand for My Incra Dovetail Jig?



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello,
I'm looking for advice on choosing a bit set for my Incra Jig. I'm considering Freud, Whiteside, CMT, and Infinity.

I've had good experiences with Freud bits in regards to both performance and longevity. My Whiteside bits tend to perform very well also but I haven't used them enough to vouch for longevity. I don't own any CMT or Infinity bits but have heard good things and I'm always willing to purchase from a different manufacturer with good reputation.

Here's the basic breakdown:
Freud $120 - 8 piece set
CMT $112 - 8 piece set
Infinity $100 - 8 piece set
Whiteside $80 - 6 piece set

*Or* considering two of the bits in each set are 1/4" and 3/8" straight bits that I already own, should I just buy dovetail bits piecemeal according to my needs. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Joe


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Joe,
Here is another option that will save you some cash. They are on sale right now. I use these and they are a good set of bits...

Incra Bit Set


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a set of MLCS Incra bits from a few years ago. The bits are not of the exact size to give you perfect joints. The 3/8" straight bit is 10 thou undersized. The 1/4" 14 degree dovetail bit is also undersized. Accuracy of size is important and I now use Trend bits that cut joints that fit perfectly. One company that supplied bits could not give me an accurate measurement of their 3/8" bit. Trend could and it is spot on and so are the finger joints made with the Incra jig. I have found the MLCS bits to be great value and I do have quite a collection.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Joe, The first joint I tried to make with my Incra used a 3/8" bit. Using a bit from a Grizzly Incra set, the joint wouldn't fit. So I made short groove with all the 3/8" bits I had (Grizz, MLCS, and MLCS spiral) and checked with calipers. They were all off by a few thousandths, which is to inaccurate for the Incra. I picked up a Whiteside bit and it cuts dead on 3/8". The four brands you listed are probably all good, but anymore, when I need a really good bit, I get Whiteside.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Joe,

Incra recommends Whiteside bits and sells the Whiteside 605 set, with 4 dovetail and 2 straight bits for $89 in a well-made plastic foam-packed storage case. That's the 1/2" set, with the larger bits. The D101 set (1/4") has the smaller dovetails.

They're pricey but won't go wrong with Whiteside. 

I've attached the Whiteside catalog, in case you didn't have it.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Good quality bits will pay dividends. No filing or sanding, just a good tight accurate fit.


----------



## Rutabagared (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for all of your replies. I tend to agonize over these decisions at times but I'm leaning heavily toward Whiteside.

Incidently, Woodpeckers is having a 10% off sale through midnight, August 6th on all tools accessories on their site. Enter "SAVE10" as the coupon code during checkout. Most Whiteside bits (including this set) ship for free.

Joe


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

My most recent Whitside bits came from here.

Whiteside Router Bits: An American made Carbide Router Bit

I received excellent service, and for Jim and others, the free shipping also applies to Alaska.


----------



## jc1103 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm going to 'archive' my SY Brand 1/4" bits. I purchased a set of Whiteside bits from Woodworkersworld.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Treat them well and they'll treat you well, Jim..


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

11 pc 1/2" SH Dovetail Router Bit Set For INCRA Jig on eBay (end time 16-Sep-09 18:38:28 BST)

I've never had any trouble with his bits.

Cheers


----------

